# Hi Y'all



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everyone.

Made a couple of posts already and had some very good feed back.

Just bought a Pearson 365 Ketch in Florida closed on the boat Friday last week.
Will be sailing her to her new home port of Seabrook TX (just south of Houston) May 17th.

Sold my old boat three weeks ago a Pearson 26.

Originally from the UK we have lived in the US for almost seventeen years.

My name is Ed the better half is Jacqui.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If you bought a new boat and don't still have the old boat, you've done it the right way!

Welcome to sailnet... enjoy the coming season.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome, Ed. It's good to have you with us!

Of course, we do want to see pictures of your new boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Moonlight Mile*

Here I think are a couple of pictures of my new mistress[/ATTACH]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nice looking boat! whats big long one with the two tall metal sticks behind it?


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice boat, more detail needed. Welcome aboard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ed,
Welcome to Sailnet. Very nice boat and CD will love the bbq.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulations.
Have a safe ride home!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Ed:

She's beautiful. I've always liked ketches. More pictures, please.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice boat Ed, Welcome to Sailnet and happy sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Y'all

I need to get my posts up one to be able to send SMS.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

EdHouston said:


> Thanks Y'all
> 
> I need to get my posts up one to be able to send SMS.


Well you have 10 post, should be able send anything, with in reason.


----------

